# Jintropin



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hi all,

source has these in, whats everyones opinions on them?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Be an interesting thread as everywhere seems to say you cant get them and the ones that are available as fake so if someone could shed some light on the situation that would be good.

@Pscarb you're usually the go to guy for GH knowledge, any ideas?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

people will argue until they are blue in the face that certain sources can still get the original Jintropins out of China, i do not believe this to be true but to be honest i am past caring about brands like Jintropin these days by that i mean i can't be arsed to argue with anyone to there legitimacy.....##all i know is i would not touch them if they were given to me, that should tell you something.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> people will argue until they are blue in the face that certain sources can still get the original Jintropins out of China, i do not believe this to be true but to be honest i am past caring about brands like Jintropin these days by that i mean i can't be arsed to argue with anyone to there legitimacy.....##all i know is i would not touch them if they were given to me, that should tell you something.


 Fair play mate. Out of interest what would you use of all the ones available these days?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Chelsea said:


> Fair play mate. Out of interest what would you use of all the ones available these days?


 at home it is either Genatropin, Humatrope or Ansomone when away Genetech or Ansomone


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> at home it is either Genatropin, Humatrope or Ansomone when away Genetech or Ansomone


 Fair play, im currently trying out Pfizer as i was using Hyge for a long time, just to see the comparison.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

do the Jins come with security codes and a site to check them on?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Anyone got ankebio stuff?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Clubber Lang said:


> do the Jins come with security codes and a site to check them on?


 i think they do but to be honest i could set up a website in a few hours to recognise a load of fake codes its not hard.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

AngryBuddha said:


> Anyone got ankebio stuff?


 getting some next week


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i think they do but to be honest i could set up a website in a few hours to recognise a load of fake codes its not hard.....


 ok bud, thanks.

gonna have a punt and grab a box. Ive heard that even tho theyre copies theyre still potent. And theres two copies, one has better quality packaging than the other, and double the price.

find out monday.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> ok bud, thanks.
> 
> gonna have a punt and grab a box. Ive heard that even tho theyre copies theyre still potent. And theres two copies, one has better quality packaging than the other, and double the price.
> 
> find out monday.


 Let us know how you get on mate. Pics too if you can.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

landed;











print is good quality, batch, expiry details are stamped into the box, not printed on. Powder doesnt move around, or is loose.

will start 5iu ED tonight and see how things go.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing how these go, I wonder wot response you would get from faxing them or phoning them? It's on the box might be worth out of interest to see if you get anything back mate?


----------



## Toothache1 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi mate,

have also got 200iu of these recently, let me know what you think, started mine today also! Running 5iu ED

Usually run pharma but funds are tight so trying some generic, I presume these are'nt legit mine didn't come with fibre stickers or anything, just preying for relatively good dosed replica.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

meekdown said:


> Looking forward to seeing how these go, I wonder wot response you would get from faxing them or phoning them? It's on the box might be worth out of interest to see if you get anything back mate?


 lol, not going out my way ringing, and whats a fax? ha



Toothache1 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> have also got 200iu of these recently, let me know what you think, started mine today also! Running 5iu ED
> 
> Usually run pharma but funds are tight so trying some generic, I presume these are'nt legit mine didn't come with fibre stickers or anything, just preying for relatively good dosed replica.


 yeah i think theyre all copies, but those from all 4 corners of the country ive asked say theyre a decent kit.

have to see what happens over the next few days. Had weird dreams last night, good sign.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, not going out my way ringing, and whats a fax? ha
> 
> yeah i think theyre all copies, but those from all 4 corners of the country ive asked say theyre a decent kit.
> 
> have to see what happens over the next few days. Had weird dreams last night, good sign.


 Chances are they will be as good as anyother Chinese generics, just like hyge etc, I wouldn't bother either but I wonder if anyone would actually pick up, or with them been copies it would just be a dead number? Piss myself if some old lass in a Chinese resturant picks up!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

meekdown said:


> Chances are they will be as good as anyother Chinese generics, just like hyge etc, I wouldn't bother either but I wonder if anyone would actually pick up, or with them been copies it would just be a dead number? Piss myself if some old lass in a *Chinese resturant picks up*!


 my fav food, winner either way lol


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> my fav food, winner either way lol


 Can't fault you mate, I'd live in the one near me if I could, how's the joins treating you? Any difference is sleep quality?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

meekdown said:


> Can't fault you mate, I'd live in the one near me if I could, how's the joins treating you? Any difference is sleep quality?


 joints seem fine so far, tho ive trained legs today and knee feels like it needs ice on it. Tut.

getting some tension in my hands, fingers pulling back towards a fist etc.

sleep, had a great night last night, head hit pillow then woke up at 6am. Slept straight through.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> joints seem fine so far, tho ive trained legs today and knee feels like it needs ice on it. Tut.
> 
> getting some tension in my hands, fingers pulling back towards a fist etc.
> 
> sleep, had a great night last night, head hit pillow then woke up at 6am. Slept straight through.


 All the signs looking good then , such a shame the hgh market has got into the state it has really, hope these work out for you mate


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

meekdown said:


> All the signs looking good then , such a shame the hgh market has got into the state it has really, hope these work out for you mate


 still very early days yet. See what happens later down the line.


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

just been offered these at good money but they have a green cap ?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Fair play, im currently trying out Pfizer as i was using Hyge for a long time, just to see the comparison.


 I am going to buy some Pfizer 36iu pens how do you tell if they are fake or legit?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Clubber Lang said:


> landed;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My pal recons its best to run every other day? Was wondering if you have heard about this too..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Acidreflux said:


> My pal recons its best to run every other day? Was wondering if you have heard about this too..


 this is a common approach, did your pals tell you why this is the best way to run it?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> this is a common approach, did your pals tell you why this is the best way to run it?


 Well he wasn't too technical but basically said its a waste to run it everyday as it's possibly not needed ?

It's gonna cost me a lot of money so I'm just trying to understand what the best way to run it is as waste is not an option...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so your mate says eod is fine but running ed is a waste.....love it lol

its not a waste to run it everyday its just not optimal in my opinion to do this long term.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> so your mate says eod is fine but running ed is a waste.....love it lol
> 
> its not a waste to run it everyday its just not optimal in my opinion to do this long term.


 That's probably why he didn't think much of it then... do you think I would get good results from 4iu ed for 4 months providing it's good quality

I'm just trying to get an idea of how much I'll need.


----------



## MassMutation (Feb 27, 2016)

I used jin with anti fake code and i m very disapointed of them. 10ie of them are lower then 2ie genotropin!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> so your mate says eod is fine but running ed is a waste.....love it lol
> 
> its not a waste to run it everyday its just not optimal in my opinion to do this long term.


 not a big gh user or expert, but some do 5 days on, 2 off, say mon-friday and weekends off. Heard doing this doesnt suppress your bodies natural release of gh? That true?

currently im doing mon-friday.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Clubber Lang said:


> not a big gh user or expert, but some do 5 days on, 2 off, say mon-friday and weekends off. Heard doing this doesnt suppress your bodies natural release of gh? That true?
> 
> currently im doing mon-friday.


 no mate its very incorrect, even a small dose as little as 2iu will suppress natural production for 24hrs the only reason the 5on/2off came about was cost it may have also have been because someone once said that it did not effect natural production but that is very untrue.....


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> no mate its very incorrect, even a small dose as little as 2iu will suppress natural production for 24hrs the only reason the 5on/2off came about was cost it may have also have been because someone once said that it did not effect natural production but that is very untrue.....


 ok bud,

also, if a low dose suppresses natural production, taking the whole dose pre-bed will make no difference to bodies release, as again ive heard taking pre-bed suppresses natty release during sleep?

i just take mine last thing at night, jab then straight to bed.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Clubber Lang said:


> ok bud,
> 
> also, if a low dose suppresses natural production, taking the whole dose pre-bed will make no difference to bodies release, as again ive heard taking pre-bed suppresses natty release during sleep?
> 
> i just take mine last thing at night, jab then straight to bed.


 i wrote this as a reply to the same type of question i got that i answered in my latest BEEF column

The body will suppress/stop natural production of HGH no matter when you take it, be that in the morning, afternoon or evening&#8230;&#8230;.no matter the dose used this suppression will last

This recent study carried on Human subjects (very important) shows that it makes no difference to when you inject GH (even small amounts) suppression will be for 24hrs.......

this is the study:

http://press.endocrine.org/doi/pdf/10.1210/jcem.85.2.6377

The key points in this study as you will see contradict a lot of the Bro science repeated by idiots in the gym and on forums concerning HGH use:



· Exogenous hgh administration (sc) will not suppress endogenous hgh production until 4 hours after administration. (this contradicts the theory that if you take it before bed it will effect the large pulse you get when you reach REM sleep)


· IGF levels will raise slowly in 12 hours after administration and then raise rapidly and reach a peak about 24 hours after administration.


· Exogenous hgh administration will suppress endogenous hgh production for about 24 hours. This did even occur at small doses of 1-2iu a day.(this contradicts the theory that if you use GH in the morning it will not effect natural production)


· HGH is very dose dependent. A 10iu dose will give a ten-fold increase in peak concentration levels of both hgh and igf-1. Also a bigger dose will not increase the suppression time or peak times.


· Fatty Free Acids (FFA) take 4hrs for peak release, (this contradicts the opinion that you should take GH just before cardio to release FFA's to fuel their workout........does not work that quick)


The point here is there is no really BEST time to take synthetic GH that will avoid suppression, evening, morning & mid afternoon will all have a suppressive effect......

If you took a night shot before bed time and as long as you fall into REM sleep (different from just falling asleep) within 4hrs then you will get the largest natural pulse that evening (good thing) BUT due to the 24hr of suppression on natural GH and assuming your using GH daily, that first night will be the only night you get that pulse all following nights your natural pulse will be suppressed.

This is why EOD or M/W/F injections of GH are better for your body as the suppressive effect will only be around for 50% of the 48hrs between injections......


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i wrote this as a reply to the same type of question i got that i answered in my latest BEEF column
> 
> The body will suppress/stop natural production of HGH no matter when you take it, be that in the morning, afternoon or evening&#8230;&#8230;.no matter the dose used this suppression will last
> 
> ...


 Do u do m/w/f pre bed or post workout mate? If both how many iu


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i wrote this as a reply to the same type of question i got that i answered in my latest BEEF column
> 
> The body will suppress/stop natural production of HGH no matter when you take it, be that in the morning, afternoon or evening&#8230;&#8230;.no matter the dose used this suppression will last
> 
> ...


 Cool.

thanks for your time.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TITO said:


> Do u do m/w/f pre bed or post workout mate? If both how many iu


 i do M/W/F and i use it before bed if not using Insulin, the dose i use depends on what i am using at the time normally it is 7.2iu of Geno


----------



## Toothache1 (Feb 23, 2016)

Getting back towards the original topic what do you think of them so far mate? I'm getting little in terms of sides, deeper sleep and weird dreams but not CTS/tingles as of yet - running at 5iu mon-fri. Hmmm...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Toothache1 said:


> Getting back towards the original topic what do you think of them so far mate? I'm getting little in terms of sides, deeper sleep and weird dreams but not CTS/tingles as of yet - running at 5iu mon-fri. Hmmm...


 CTS/Tingles is a negative side effect that normally occurs if your using to much for your body to handle determining if a product is good on the negative sides it does or doesn't give is not the best practice mate


----------



## Toothache1 (Feb 23, 2016)

Wasn't aware of that mate cheers for the info have always been told it's just a normal side from hgh! Wrist's feeling really swollen today and aching slightly, good/bad sign? What's your opinion on these jins pscarb? Had a scout round the forum and can see you're the go to man for hgh


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Toothache1 said:


> Wasn't aware of that mate cheers for the info have always been told it's just a normal side from hgh! Wrist's feeling really swollen today and aching slightly, good/bad sign? What's your opinion on these jins pscarb? Had a scout round the forum and can see you're the go to man for hgh


 for me if this aching feeling got unbearable then lower the dose and then build up slowly, if you can handle it and it doesn't effect your daily life then keep with it.

i was around using the original Jintropins and since they left the market i have failed to find a GH brand named the same that was any good so i now stay clear of them, i have no experience with this one....


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> CTS/Tingles is a negative side effect that normally occurs if your using to much for your body to handle determining if a product is good on the negative sides it does or doesn't give is not the best practice mate


 I think I'm putting something like this in my signature. It may have been mentioned once or twice before. Ha


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Bumping this... @Clubber Lang what are your thought.. I have been using Hyge 200iu kits, first time on growth and I'm liking how quickly it's made me lean. I can get hold of these as well what's your thoughts


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Carbivore said:


> Bumping this... @Clubber Lang what are your thought.. I have been using Hyge 200iu kits, first time on growth and I'm liking how quickly it's made me lean. I can get hold of these as well what's your thoughts


 late reply has ive been in Cuba drinking my own bodyweight in rum lol.

Jintropin, the kit i had, was HCG. Tooks a matter of seconds for the 2nd blue line to appear on a preggy stick test.

Hyge, always popular, with people i know getting what they need from them. Im considering using myself so bought a 8iu vial off a mate and tested it with preggy stick, no 2nd line, was all good. Took ages for the first line to appear TBH.

has been some issues with Hyge codes no working on official site, IT error there end, then another batch code works fine. No difference in quality.


----------

